# Каким клеем приклеить клапан!



## oleg45120 (1 Окт 2010)

Добрый день. Отклеился клапан на аккордеоне Weltmeister supita. Подскажите, каким клеем лучше его приклеить?


----------



## ze_go (1 Окт 2010)

отклеилось что от чего?
лайка от фильца (поролона) или от фильц (поролон) от металла (дерева)?


----------



## oleg45120 (1 Окт 2010)

от рычага. на рычаге осталась черная пластмасса и бумажкой

Кстати, кто-нибудь может хорошего мастера посоветовать. Супиту Галлактионов делал, царство ему небесное. Аккордеон потрясно звучит, но есть несколько косяков.


----------



## ze_go (1 Окт 2010)

чтоб надёжно - есть в шприцах 3-5 минутная эпоксидка. а так можно чем угодно - и ПВА и 88 и суперклей


----------

